# Win 7 Farbschema ändert sich beim öffnen von Illustrator cs3



## kellykatz (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes:

Immer wenn ich Adobe Illustrator cs3 öffne, ändert sich das Aero Farbschema in das Basisfarbschema. Darüber werde ich dann auch mit einer Meldung seitens Windows informiert. Wenn ich das Programm wieder schließe, setzt sich auch das Farbschema wieder zurück.
Bei allen anderen Programmen von Adobe passiert das nicht, nur bei illustrator.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich hab dafür absolut keine Erklärung. 
Ich freu mich, wenn jemand eine Idee hat.

Vielen Dank schonmal

kelly


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Juni 2010)

Wie gut ist denn deine Grafikkarte?
Bei mir passiert das auch, allerdings bei meinem Programm mit dem ich immer Tv-Schaue.
Ich glaube das passiert dann, wenn nicht ausreicht grafikleistung vorhanden ist.
Um die Funktionalität zu erhalten ändert Windows das schema um hier Grafikleistung einzuspaaren und für andere Programm freizugeben.


----------



## kellykatz (16. Juni 2010)

Hm, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie die heutigen Ansprüche so sind, aber ich hab eine NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 .

Speichertakt (MHz)  	790MHz
Standard-Speicherkonfiguration 	1GB
Breite der Speicherschnittstelle 	128-bit DDR3
Speicherbandbreite (GB/s) 	25.3

CUDA Recheneinheiten  	48
Grafiktakt (MHz) 	625
Prozessortakt (MHz) 	1360

Das sind die wichtigsten Angaben, die ich dazu finden konnte.

Aber wenn das wirklich so wäre, müsste das doch auch bei Flash passieren. Das ist Illustratos ähnlich und dort werden sogar Animationen erzeugt. Deshalb erscheint es mir als Benutzer so unlogisch...


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Juni 2010)

Dann hat das ganze einen anderen Hintergrund (denke ich)
Ich kann auch nur vermuten.

Ich selbst habe nur einen Laptop mit onboard karte (x3100)


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Juni 2010)

Bei manchen Programmen schaltet Windows auch das Aero ab wegen inkompatibilität.
Hab zuhause gerede nen Laptop da schaltet PowerDVD das Aero ab.
Möglicherweise ist das aber auch von Adobe so gemacht.

sind die Aktuellen Adobe Updates installiert?


----------



## kellykatz (16. Juni 2010)

Da kam einige Male eine Meldung, und ich wollte eigentlich nicht dieses Updaterprogramm installieren.


----------

